# Bolivian Rams Breeding



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

My Bolivian rams are breeding and I caught some of it on video.
http://www.ricknovy.com/2012/06/bolivian-rams-spawning/


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

lol when i saw the pleco on the eggs i was like ''OMG NO NOT THE EGGS GET HIM DADDY" hahahahaha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice footage FP....i still love watching the fish spawn no matter how many times i have seen it before..


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think the pleco knows what's going on. I think he's ignorant that he could actually eat the eggs. He's more like: Hey, you rams were cool yesterday, what happened?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

haha i dont know what the pleco felt, i know what i understood, but you're definitely more right than me.(no sarcasm)


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, the pleco has at least learned not to mess with the eggs anymore.


----------

